# [python] mise à jour et problemes...[resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Freevo est installé sur mon PC depuis 2 bon mois et j'en apprend l'utilisation.

En voulant le lancer voilà le message qui m'est retourné :

```
ben@ataualpa /usr/lib $ freevo -fs

can't find python version with installed freevo
```

Sous /usr/lib/ j'ai deux répertoires relatif à Python :

python2.4 et python2.5.

Sous python2.4/site-packages je retrouve le dossier freevo ce qui n'est pas le cas sous python2.5/site-packages.

Je déduis donc qu'une de mes mises à jour de mon système concernait python et que depuis freevo ne se lance plus car il se lançait avec la 2.4 et non la 2.5.

Quelle est la méthode la plus propre pour corriger tout ça :

Une copie du dossier freevo de 2.4 vers 2.5 suffit-il ou faut-il autre chose ? Qu'en est-il des fichiers de config dans ce cas ?

Y a t-il une méthode pour ne pas oublier ce détail à la prochaine mise à jour de python ?

Merci pour votre aide !Last edited by BENJI on Thu Aug 21, 2008 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HazeC5

Salut

Je n'utilise pas freevo  ,je ne sais pas si mon aide te sera d'un grand secours !!

Par contre sur mon système je dispose de 2 versions de dev-lang/python ,la 2.4.4-r14 et 2.5.2-r7 (en ~) , car ce sont 2 slots différents.

As tu tenter un python-updater ?

Lors d'une mise à jour de dev-lang/python , à la fin tu as message te conseillant d'utiliser python-updater ,selon la version de python que tu souhaites que ton système utilise.

Cela vaut donc la peine d'essayer.En espérant que mon post puisse t'aider!

----------

## gglaboussole

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> Je n'utilise pas freevo  ,je ne sais pas si mon aide te sera d'un grand secours !!
> 
> Par contre sur mon système je dispose de 2 versions de dev-lang/python ,la 2.4.4-r14 et 2.5.2-r7 (en ~) , car ce sont 2 slots différents.
> ...

 

+1

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour l'info.

J'ai lancé python-updater une première fois qui m'a donné ce message d'erreur:

```
......

 *   Adding to list: =dev-java/java-config-2.1.6

 *   Adding to list: =app-pda/libopensync-0.22

 *   Adding to list: =net-zope/zopeinterface-3.0.1

 *   Adding to list: =media-tv/freevo-1.7.6.1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.6.0.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.6.0.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

J'ai donc commenté dans mon fichier package.keywords tout ce qui concernait compiz.

Ce n'est pas un problème car je ne l'utilise pas sur ma machine c'était juste un essai sans succès.

J'ai donc relancé à la suite python-updater.

Mais de nouveau le même message d'erreur.

Que faut-il faire ?

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

#dev-python/compizconfig-python

#x11-apps/ccsm

#x11-libs/libcompizconfig

media-tv/freevo

kde-misc/ksystemlog

app-emulation/qemu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86

app-emulation/kqemu ~x86

sys-devel/gcc ~x86

app-cdr/k9copy ~x86

media-video/ffmpeg ~x86

media-video/transcode ~x86

media-video/vlc ~x86

media-plugins/live ~x86
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Et bien enlève le paquet "dev-python/compizconfig-python" de ton système, par exemple  :Smile: 

Ou bien toute dépendance de compiz qui nécessite cet ebuild précis.

----------

## BENJI

J'ai fini par faire un emerge --depclean puisque le paquet compiz n'était plus installé sur mon système.

Ça en avait bien besoin !

Un redev-rebuild est en cours.

Dès qu'il sera fini je devrai pouvoir lancer python-updater pour pouvoir de nouveau réutiliser freevo.

J'ai une petite question pour ma culture générale.

Dans mon fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords j'ai des lignes avec des paquets suivis par ~x86 et d'autres sans !

Ne devrait-il pas n'y avoir que des lignes avec ~x86 ?

```
media-tv/freevo

kde-misc/ksystemlog

app-emulation/qemu ~x86 
```

----------

## BENJI

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Voilà c'est bien fait pour moi j'ai parlé trop vite et le revdep-rebuild vient de se plaindre... j'ai un nouveau problème.

Le depclean d'avant à l'air d'y avoir été un peu fort !

Voilà le message :

```
 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/environment'.

 *

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*
```

Le problème viendrait de alsa-lib c'est ça ?

Je fais quoi maintenant je suis même pas certain que mon problème vienne de alsa !

 :Sad: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

L'erreur sur alsa-libs est un peu plus haut dans la sortie de revdep-rebuild...

----------

## BENJI

Je viens de lancer un 

```
emerge -1av alsa-lib
```

 et voici le message d'erreur plus conséquent :

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 to /

 * alsa-lib-1.0.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking alsa-lib-1.0.16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-lib-1.0.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: alsa-lib-1.0.16

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/work/alsa-lib-1.0.16 ...

 * econf: updating alsa-lib-1.0.16/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating alsa-lib-1.0.16/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-static --enable-shared --disable-resmgr --without-debug --disable-alisp --enable-instr --enable-seq --enable-aload --with-pcm-plugins=adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol --disable-dependency-tracking --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/work/alsa-lib-1.0.16/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2531:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--enable-static' '--enable-shared' '--disable-resmgr' '--without-debug' '--disable-alisp' '--enable-instr' '--enable-seq' '--enable-aload'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2531:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--enable-static' '--enable-shared' '--disable-resmgr' '--without-debug' '--disable-alisp' '--enable-instr' '--enable-seq' '--enable-aload'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Une erreur de compilation sûrement mais à cause de quoi ????

mon précédent emerge --depclean a dû effacer un paquet dont alsa-lib a besoin. Lequel j'en sais rien ?

Comment connaître la liste de ce qui a été désinstallé par le depclean ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Que donne (en root):

```
gcc-config -l
```

En particulier, est ce que ça matche avec la dernière version installée (ou au minimum une version installée)

PS: si tu as eix: eix -s gcc devrait te répondre ...

----------

## BENJI

Justement j'allais poster sur ce sujet car le malaise vient de gcc

```
ataualpa ben # gcc-config -L

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.1
```

J'ai deux version de gcc. Je ne sais plus pour quel paquet j'avais du revenir sur une ancienne version de gcc pour le compiler mais j'avais remis tout en ordre après

alors pourquoi "gcc profile is invalid" ?

de mémoire il faut la version 4.3.1 de sélectionnée.

J'ai donc été dans les log de emerge pour savoir ce que mon précédent depclean avait effacé (et regardez ce que l'on trouve à la fin ! ! ! !):

```
1219136256: Started emerge on: Aug 19, 2008 10:57:36

1219136256:  *** emerge  depclean

1219136256:  >>> depclean

1219136265: === Unmerging... (dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1)

1219136268:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

1219136268: === Unmerging... (app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2)

1219136270:  >>> unmerge success: app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2

1219136270: === Unmerging... (dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1)

1219136274:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pyrex-0.9.4.1

1219136274: === Unmerging... (net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1)

1219136286:  >>> unmerge success: net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1

1219136286: === Unmerging... (gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1)

1219136291:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1

1219136291: === Unmerging... (net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501)

1219136340:  >>> unmerge success: net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501

1219136340: === Unmerging... (dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r13)

1219136347:  >>> unmerge success: dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r13

1219136347: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.6.0)

1219136349:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.6.0

1219136349: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10)

1219136352:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.10

1219136352: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/pwdb-0.62)

1219136356:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

1219136356: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2)

1219136359:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2

1219136359: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2)

1219136363:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2

1219136363: === Unmerging... (dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6)

1219136368:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

1219136368: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libol-0.3.18)

1219136370:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libol-0.3.18

1219136370: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/automake-1.6.3)

1219136373:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/automake-1.6.3

1219136373: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6)

1219136375:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6

1219136375: === Unmerging... (dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.6.0.1)

1219136377:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.6.0.1

1219136377: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/hdparm-8.6)

1219136379:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/hdparm-8.6

1219136379: === Unmerging... (net-nds/openldap-2.3.24-r1)

1219136383:  >>> unmerge success: net-nds/openldap-2.3.24-r1

1219136383: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1)

1219136385:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/lzo-2.02-r1

1219136385: === Unmerging... (gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12)

1219136388:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-base/orbit-2.14.12

1219136388: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.3)

1219136392:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.3

1219136392: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3)

1219136422:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3

1219136422: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r4)

1219136450:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r4

1219136450: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8)

1219136477:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8

1219136477: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6)

1219136506:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6

1219136506: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9)

1219136534:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9

1219136534: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8)

1219136560:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8

1219136560: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r6)

1219136590:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r6

1219136590: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6)

1219136618:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6

1219136618: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r7)

1219136641:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r7

1219136641: === Unmerging... (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8)

1219136666:  >>> unmerge success: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8

1219136666: === Unmerging... (net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720)

1219136669:  >>> unmerge success: net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720

1219136669: === Unmerging... (net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-3.0.20060720)

1219136672:  >>> unmerge success: net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-3.0.20060720

1219136672: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r3)

1219136676:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r3

1219136676: === Unmerging... (media-libs/glitz-0.5.6)

1219136678:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/glitz-0.5.6

1219136678: === Unmerging... (x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9)

1219136680:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9

1219136680: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2)

1219136680: === Unmerging... (sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2)

1219136690:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

1219136690:  *** exiting successfully.

1219136701:  *** terminating.
```

On dirait que le depclean m'a effacé gcc ce que j'ai pu confirmé par 

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -s sys-devel/gcc

Searching...

[ Results for search key : sys-devel/gcc ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

C'est qu'en même surprenant ! D'autant plus que gcc-config me propose des versions encore différentes (3.3.6 et 4.3.1)! 

Un peu avant d'avoir tous ces problèmes j'avais migré vers un profile 2008 (j'étais encore en 2006 tout en croyant être en 2007) peut-il y avoir un lien !

Maintenant comment je remets tout ça en ordre ?

----------

## kopp

et après un 

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.1
```

 ça donne quoi ?

----------

## BENJI

```
ataualpa ben # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.1

 * Switching native-compiler to i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.1 ...

 * Your gcc has a bug with GCC_SPECS.

 * Please re-emerge gcc.

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org/68395

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                             [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Comme indiqué, 

```
pleqse reemerge gcc
```

donc

```
emerge -1 gcc
```

----------

## gglaboussole

Rien à voir avec les tous derniers messages de ton post car tu as l'aide qu'il faut mais j'en reviens à python..

T'aurais pas du faire le depclean avant python updater !

En effet il y a de fortes chances que tu aies viré python 2.4 (je t'avoues d'ailleurs que je me suis aperçu que j'avais le 2.5 sur mon système en executant un emerge -pv --depclean...j'avais pas vu passer la maj tellement j'en avais...  :Laughing:  ) donc tu ne pourras pas executer python updater car il ne vera pas la présence de l'ancien...(enfin je pense mais j'en suis quasi sûr)

Si tel est le cas : emerge --oneshot =dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r14 puis python-updater puis re emerge --depclean...

Bon courage

----------

## BENJI

Bon tu as raison python-updater n'a rien donné j'ai donc relancer un emerge --oneshot =dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r14.

J'ai fait une autre boullette   :Laughing: 

J'avais anticipé la réponse et j'ai fait un emerge -av gcc au lieu d'un emerge -1 gcc.

Du coup gcc fait partie de mon world.

Comment on corrige ça ? En supprimant une ligne dans /var/lib/portage/world ?

----------

## kopp

Ouais tu le supprimes comme ça, mais au pire c'est pas bien grave.

Je ne suis pas sur que ce bug impose un reemerge. M'enfin, trop tard. ça donne quoi maintenant que tu as fait gcc-config ?

----------

## BENJI

gcc-config OK

python-updater est en cours et une trentaines de paquets sont en cours de compilation tel que

dev-python/pygobject

net-analyzer/rrdtool

dev-python/pygame

dev-python/PyQt4

media-libs/alsa-lib

dev-util/subversion

...

je vous tiens au jus

----------

## BENJI

Je ne suis pas en face de ma machine (ssh), mais tout semble revenu à la normal !

J'attends un peu avant de tagger mon post en résolu !

Merci pour l'aide !

----------

